# Fall Foliage



## VirginiaHuguenot

Here is a thought: perhaps those who have the opportunity could post pictures of the fall foliage around them this autumn in this thread. I for one love to see such pictures. Any takers?


----------



## Ivan

Sounds great! I'll see what I can do. We're not there yet.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

I was already thinking about doing this! I'm glad you suggested it. I'll post some pictures of our earlier colors in the next few days.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Just waiting for them leaves to change..... 

I have some of past years, if you'd be interested in those.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Ivan said:


> Sounds great! I'll see what I can do. We're not there yet.





Ex Nihilo said:


> I was already thinking about doing this! I'm glad you suggested it. I'll post some pictures of our earlier colors in the next few days.





Southern Presbyterian said:


> Just waiting for them leaves to change.....
> 
> I have some of past years, if you'd be interested in those.



Wonderful! By all means, please do...


----------



## a mere housewife

Here are some pictures that I took a few years ago at the 'Garden of Roses' in Columbus, OH: we went with Ruben's parents and some kind friends of theirs, the Ruperts.
































Fall is my favorite time of year; and I thought R's parents & friends very picturesque as well.


----------



## a mere housewife

Here is one other, from 2001? where we used to live.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

a mere housewife said:


>



Wow! Great shot!



a mere housewife said:


>



Very nice!

I too love fall photos.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

*Past Fall Photos*

Here are a few links to some Fall photos from years past. Enjoy!

Blacksburg, VA - 2007

Wytheville and Wythe County, VA - 1999

Wytheville and Wythe County, VA - 2001


----------



## TimV

James, I also thought the red berry shot was striking.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Those are beautiful, Heidi!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Very nice Heidi!

Still green around here but I'll snap some when it comes...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

This is a picture I found online taken in the White Mountain National Forest, New Hampshire on October 1, 2008:


----------



## Ex Nihilo

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> This is a picture I found online taken in the White Mountain National Forest, New Hampshire on October 1, 2008:



I wish I had a car! But Cambridge is pretty nice these days, and I'll snap some pictures as soon as I have time to buy batteries for my camera _and_ the sun is shining.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> This is a picture I found online taken in the White Mountain National Forest, New Hampshire on October 1, 2008:



Nice!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

*Early Fall Foliage - 10-14-08*

Here are a couple of photos that I took during my travels today.






If you have ever read the book The Man Who Moved a Mountain you will appreciate the photo above. This is Buffalo Ridge that is mentioned prominently in the book. There are a couple of other shots of the mountain in my photo album on Facebook. Here is a LINK[/ame].

**Well, something seems to be wrong with the link function, but you can copy and paste the url into your browser.**

Oh, and for you Texans out there in PBland, there is a Texas - Southwest Virginia history connection in the photos that you may appreciate.

But a couple of other photos to entice you first....






I thought this was an interesting use for an old church building.

Enjoy!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Here are a few more....





















More here: Fall Album


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Oh, and for you Texans out there in PBland, there is a Texas - Southwest Virginia history connection in the photos that you may appreciate.



Your pictures are wonderful, brother! The Stephen Austin connection is interesting too. Speaking as a former Texan, and current Virginian, there are a number of other interesting Texas-Virginia connections too, including Sam Houston and Robert E. Lee. Cheers!


----------



## HokieAirman

My, do I miss Virginia in the Fall...well, really, I miss the seasons altogether here in the SF Bay Area! We get wet 'n' cold and dry 'n' hot.  That's just me glorifying my homestate! heehee...


----------



## Kevin

One of the great side benifits of my current preaching position is that I get to drive for an hour & a half (each way!) every Sunday through the great Acadian Forest.

We are in peak colour here now, and it is amazing!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Kevin said:


> One of the great side benifits of my current preaching position is that I get to drive for an hour & a half (each way!) every Sunday through the great Acadian Forest.
> 
> We are in peak colour here now, and it is amazing!



Where are the photos?!


----------



## Contra_Mundum

From a couple days ago


----------



## Contra_Mundum

Couple more


----------



## Kevin

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great side benifits of my current preaching position is that I get to drive for an hour & a half (each way!) every Sunday through the great Acadian Forest.
> 
> We are in peak colour here now, and it is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the photos?!
Click to expand...


wood takin sich fotos be a violaton o' the S'bath?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Kevin said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great side benifits of my current preaching position is that I get to drive for an hour & a half (each way!) every Sunday through the great Acadian Forest.
> 
> We are in peak colour here now, and it is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the photos?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wood takin sich fotos be a violaton o' the S'bath?
Click to expand...


Hmmm. 

I have done so, when I just happen to have the camera in the car and happened upon a particularly stunning view of God's creation. Though I suppose it may be flirting with crossing the line if one sets out with that purpose in mind. However, is it wrong to appreciate and preserve part of God's handiwork?


----------



## Quickened

Autumn is such a joy for the eyes! Great pictures everyone!


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet

*Taken out my kitchen door this morning.*


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

From the internet: Julian Price Lake off the Blue Ridge Parkway near Blowing Rock, NC, Oct. 20, 2008:


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Autumn in Wisconsin taken a week ago.


----------



## Ivan

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Autumn in Wisconsin taken a week ago.



Wonderful photo! Looks familar to me!


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet

*Some Scenic Photos I took last weekend in or around Warrenton, VA*


----------



## jaybird0827

[video=youtube;FbsqSHwnpJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbsqSHwnpJs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jaybird0827

Fall in Piedmont North Carolina - Union County.

This is from our neighborhood, all within 1.5 miles of our home.


----------



## toddpedlar

Just a reminder that fall wasn't so long ago, here are some from our campus


----------



## toddpedlar

and some more..


----------



## toddpedlar

and a last pair


----------



## Ivan

Fall is about done here. Leaves are almost gone and it was snowing today. Won't be long now.


----------



## toddpedlar

Ivan said:


> Fall is about done here. Leaves are almost gone and it was snowing today. Won't be long now.



oh, it's definitely done here... those pictures were taken about 3 weeks ago. It snowed here today too, and in our vicinity, when I look around, leaves are brown, and the sky is a hazy shade of winter...


----------



## Ivan

toddpedlar said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fall is about done here. Leaves are almost gone and it was snowing today. Won't be long now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, it's definitely done here... those pictures were taken about 3 weeks ago. It snowed here today too, and in our vicinity, when I look around, leaves are brown, and the sky is a hazy shade of winter...
Click to expand...


[video=youtube;Yheo2AgNywU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yheo2AgNywU[/video]


----------



## Ivan

My first YouTube embedded on PB!


----------



## nicnap

I wish I would have found this thread earlier...It was beautiful around here. I just didn't get any pictures of it; this thread would have prompted me to. Thanks to everyone who did post - they were great.


----------



## caddy

Here's some pics I took in the last couple of weeks behind my house:

4shared - free file sharing and storage - share folder - My 4shared


----------



## he beholds

Here's our road:


----------

